# Exit Sign Locations



## Mech (Nov 6, 2020)

2015 IBC
Exit Sign Locations

When I read section 1013.1 for exit sign locations, I interpret it to say that no matter where you are in a building, you must have line of site to an exit sign unless the area / building / room meets one of the 5 exceptions listed.  Is this correct thinking or am I missing something?

*1013.1 Where required.* _Exits_ and _exit access_ doors shall be marked by an _approved_ exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel. The path of egress travel to _exits_ and within _exits_ shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the _exit_ or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants. Intervening _means of egress_ doors within _exits_ shall be marked by exit signs. Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an _exit access corridor_ or _exit passageway_ is more than 100 ft or the _listed_ viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.

Exceptions:
1. Exit signs are not required in rooms or areas that require only one _exit_ or _exit access_.
2. Main exterior _exit_ doors or gates that are obviously and clearly identifiable as _exits_ need not have exit signs where _approved_ by the _building official_. 
3. Exit signs are not required in occupancies in Group U and individual _sleeping units_ or _dwelling units_ in Group R-1, R-2 or R-3.
4. Exit signs are not required in dayrooms, sleeping rooms or dormitories in occupancies in Group I-3.
5. In occupancies in Groups A-4 and A-5, exit signs are not required on the seating side of vomitories or openings in seating areas where exit signs are provided in the concourse that are readily apparent from the vomitories. Egress lighting is provided to identify each vomitory or opening within the seating area in an emergency.

In the manufacturing / storage floor plan below, must I place an exit sign at each row of stored pallets (center of plan) or trays (towards the right side of the plan)?  The stacks of material will be over 8 feet tall.  Can I expect an employee who found their way into the area to have some sense of direction to find their way back out to a main path at the perimeter of an area?

There are approximately 230 exit signs in the plan below and the owner would like to remove those that can be safely / reasonably removed.  One thing the sign layout does provide is a definitive path to follow so the maximum allowable occupant loads at exit doors are not exceeded.

The blue lines with numbers indicate the furthest point from an area to the exit door, not an egress path that everyone will use.  With the exception of the red overhead doors at the top of the plan, all red lines indicate Exit signs with a directional arrow pointing to the next sign / exit door.

Thanks for any input.




Exit Sign Plan


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2020)

Busy
Will have to look at it on the big screen.

Is some of the exiting thru rack tunnels? As in there is a missing section on the floor, but a rack above


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2020)

ok still busy. 

Without seeing it in person, hard for me to call.

Can they be raised higher and be able to see?? Say one at end of say two racks??

I take it not built yet??? If not, maybe the answer is will see, once built.


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2020)

Yep 
1. DO the obvious sign locations.

2. I think the tunnels, the entire pathway needs to be labeled.

3. I would tell them do the above and once racking is in may need to add or delete.

4. For like the the tunnels, how about glow in the darks, saves having to run electric, and can be added easily if needed.


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2020)

Tough to say...I would turn the ones at the cross aisle tunnels 90 so you see them from down the aisle and then debate whether you needed them at the ends of the aisles, but typically not here....Might depend on aisle length...


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

Forgot

Would have them at the end of the aisles, since there is a path to an exit from each end.

Once again if they can be high and be seen, than maybe eliminate some.

Also maybe a way to eliminate some,, stripe the floor, with arrows or exit painted on the floor.


----------



## Mech (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes, there are "tunnels" in the racking to allow egress perpendicular to the aisles.

The building is erected, but the racking is not installed yet.

I did check the IBC to verify that they need to be illuminated to something like 5 foot-candles if illuminated externally.

I will get back to the GC and the owner for their thoughts about the glow in the dark options so they can approach the code reviewer.

Steveray:  It is difficult to see, but the exit signs in each aisle at the tunnels are perpendicular to the aisles so they can be seen from each end of the aisle.  There are 2 exit signs in the tunnel for occupants once they start traveling through the tunnel.


----------

